# COD4 Installation Freezes on .bik file



## sixfour (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi there,

I just bought COD4 yesterday and have had many attempts at trying to install the game. The installation always runs smoothly until i reach a .bik file "facility_b_load" its supposedly a video file for the game and without a doubt will always freeze the installation. I have tried a few different things and none seem to work when it comes to this file :4-dontkno . My PC is compatible to run this game and i can't seem to find a solution on any other help and support website for COD4. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanks very much.

sixfour :sigh:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

A couple of steps for you to try:

Firstly, try installing the game on another computer, and see if you get the same error at the same place. Secondly, if one of your friends has a copy of the game, try using his/her disc along with your CD Key, and see if you get the same error.

The most likely cause is a scratched or otherwise damaged/faulty disc - the simplest solution for which would be to take it back to where you got it and get a replacement.


----------



## sixfour (Feb 3, 2008)

hi there, 

thanx very much for the help but i did end up finding a solution late last night :grin:. I read somewhere that if i change my resolution to 800x600 can help the installation from freezing, i tried that and i still had no effect however when i increased the resolution from what i normally have, it worked perfectly. It was strange that it would always freeze at that particular point but it has installed so im not complaining. I later find out i need to upgrade my video card so installation has been the least of my worries anyways thankyou very much TSF you have been a great help anyway.

Cheers sixfour


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Interesting...

Thankyou for posting the fix for us - glad you got it working. :smile:


----------

